# Do radar detectors work



## hyeedo818 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello, I have seen many $300 radar detectors in the stores. But do they actually work. Will spending $300 help prevent me from getting a ticket. Or do police use newer technology in which a standard radar detector wont help me. thank you


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Lasers are near impossible to pick up (from other cars ahead) but not all areas are using laser. And of course if you are alone on the road you might not get a warning until you are the target, no matter what they use. Detectors work best when they pick up either constant-on radar (CHiP's seem to run that on Ka band) or signals from others cars getting radared.

But the short answer is yes, they work. My friend and I use Escort's 8500's (his is the newer X50) and they have, probably, saved us tickets. I usually get a few seconds warning (and he gets a couple MORE seconds) to check my speed when approaching a speed trap. The bottom line is that $300 detector is about a break-even after saving you from just one ticket.


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

It sucks that in VA, the radar detectors are illegal.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Every ticket I've received I got while using a radar detector. All with either an Escort or V1. That said I'm sure they have kept me from others. The last two I've received I got with laser. So I packed up the detectors and just slowed down.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

My V1 has paid for itself hundreds of times over by now.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

V1 is the only way to go. Can't beat the arrows and laser and radar coverage.


----------



## hyeedo818 (Dec 29, 2007)

how much are the v1 radars? they look expensive. Does anyone know any good ones not past the 300 mark


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

hyeedo818 said:


> how much are the v1 radars? they look expensive. Does anyone know any good ones not past the 300 mark


It's $399.

I'd say wait and save up. If you're going to get a detector, it makes sense to spend a little more and get the best.

They stand by their product, too... mine started malfunctioning after 6 years, and they replaced a board and recalibrated it for me free of charge. Works perfectly again.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

I have heard the Passports perform better in the K & Ka bands. I don't know, but I've heard it. 

I have an Escort Passport 8500i X50, its a bit over $300, but not much, and the difference is just so amazing. And yes, it has paid for itself TIMES over. They certainly work. Just don't get careless. Drive like you don't have a detector, and just let it help you out. Don't rely on it, because nothing is perfect.


----------



## hyeedo818 (Dec 29, 2007)

What about those radar jammers? Do they work? I heard there are some that jam the cops radar/ laser.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Laser jammers just might still be legal but actual working radar jammers are a big-time no-no. Oh yeah, there are a bunch of scammers out there selling jammers that don't work. They're legal!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

If you're getting a laser jammer get the Blinder M40 or M65. hehe. beeps loud as hell when they are on you, slam the brake to the right speed and turn it off. When they get back on you you're good


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

hyeedo818 said:


> Hello, I have seen many $300 radar detectors in the stores. But do they actually work. Will spending $300 help prevent me from getting a ticket. Or do police use newer technology in which a standard radar detector wont help me. thank you


I won't even bother reading thru the replies... *Answer: YES!!!!!!!!!!!*

Take it from a "lead-foot" who has owned many cars and many radar detectors (only BEL and Escort for me) they have basically kept me and my record ticket-free! Anyone who says otherwise is :tsk:

Can you still get busted? Duh! There is NO protection from "instant-on"! Basically where the cop sees you and turns his device on. You detect it, but he already got ya. Otherwise... Lase, Ka, and K bands that are on constantly from squads are no match for my Bel RX65. It picks out radar easily over a mile and miles on a rural highway.

Well worth the $3-400 no question. That is all good night. :thumbup:


----------



## jieg (Feb 26, 2008)

what is the minimum or maximum distance a cop needs to get you with a radar (depending on the technology they use)

can they get you while they are also on the move?
behind you or counter flow?


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Don't know all the answers but if a cop is pacing you from behind they can pull you over, by eyeball, in a heartbeat. Been there, been busted. They are supposed to trail you for some minimum distance but they lie (or don't care) about that.

A CHiP car was finishing up with someone they pulled over on the highway. I drove by about 12 MPH over the limit (indicated, actual had to be less). They pulled out when I was maybe 100 feet past (I saw him all the way) and instantly put their lights on. Claimed they paced me to determine speed. Total BS in an obvious speed trap zone but I wasn't going to drive back to his hick-town region (hours from home) to dispute the ticket.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

On the flip side, I don't have a detector, which would clutter up my dash. I haven't been caught since 2004, paid the fine and the ticket was deferred adjudication-nolo contendere, no points. That's all those small TX towns want, money. On the open highway, I train my eyes 1/2 mile away to look for stationary cops.


----------

